# Ukelele



## Sid James

I'm thinking of taking up the *ukelele*. What are people's experiences with this instrument? Is it easier than the guitar or banjo?


----------



## Guest

Andre said:


> I'm thinking of taking up the *ukelele*. What are people's experiences with this instrument? Is it easier than the guitar or banjo?


Ha Ha Are you going to be a second George Formby, seriously yes they are easy to get started on but probably get harder as you progress


----------



## JoeGreen

Andre said:


> I'm thinking of taking up the *ukelele*. What are people's experiences with this instrument? Is it easier than the guitar or banjo?


Experience with the instrument, well sitting in 6 period classes for an hour each 188 days while someone in the background keeps doing I-VI-vi-ii-V-I over and over! Then has the audacity to call it a song he wrote, it's enough to make you hate it.

But apart from that when you hear a Samoan Choir harmonizing in smooth 4 part voicing over a _real_ melodic ukelele part. It can be quite gratifying.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

If I where you and wanted to play a smaller stringed instrament, I'd look at playing the Mandolin. It has the same figuring as a violin and tenor banjo. Though, it depends completely on what sound you like more. =D

As for the Ukelele, I just sort of feel that it is more limited in the style of music it is used in, but that's just me...


----------



## Dan Padilla

*Some Ukulele Advice!*

Aloha Andre! I am a violinist with the Honolulu Symphony and as you might expect have played a little ukulele from time to time as well The ukulele is much easier instrument than banjo and guitar for several reasons. The size makes it very easy to handle and the tension on the strings is relatively "loose" compared to other string instruments. Also, it is tuned in an "open tuning" system meaning if you strum it without any fingers on the strings it already plays a major chord (with an added 6th). I think you'll have a great time with it . If you are looking for some ukulele inspiration, check out the hottest ukulele player on the planet -- Jake Shimabukuro. Here's a link to a news article I wrote about him with a video and link to his official site.

http://tinyurl.com/d5pp67

Best of luck with your ukulele adventures.

With Warmest Aloha,

Dan Padilla
Honolulu Symphony Violinist & Freelance Writer
http://www.examiner.com/x-7007-Honolulu-Music-Examiner


----------



## Sid James

Thanks for that information, Dan Padilla, but I've decided not to learn an instrument for various reasons (mainly because I don't think I have the endurance). But if I do decide to do so at one stage, I'll probably start with the ukelele, because I have no musical experience & want to learn something that is manageable...


----------



## Scott Good

Andre said:


> I have no musical experience & want to learn something that is manageable...


start singing!

ukulele was my first instrument! i love it.

recorder is a good start as well.

or, like ed grimley, why not the triangle!






(btw, i'm very surprised to hear you say you have no musical experience!! you are so insightful about musical matters.)


----------



## Sid James

Yeah, Scott Good, singing might be an option. In a choir would be best, as it is also a social experience. I'm only a big listener & reader of things about music. I haven't studied it formally in any way. Thanks for your comments...


----------



## Guest

*Andre* have a listen to this on youtube, its only a couple of minutes, is this the kind of thing you aspire toGeorge Formby


----------



## Scott Good

Andre said:


> Yeah, Scott Good, singing might be an option. In a choir would be best, as it is also a social experience. I'm only a big listener & reader of things about music. I haven't studied it formally in any way. Thanks for your comments...


go for the choir! lots of fun, and great rep. learn to sing/read some scales and arpeggios first. barber shop is fun as well.

btw...omg, listen to this:


----------



## Mirror Image

The ukelele is not an instrument, it's a toy.


----------

